# Photographing methane bubbles in ice.



## PJM (Feb 16, 2021)

Interesting article here on photographing bubbles of methane that freeze in ice.

Photographing Methane Bubbles Captured In Ice - Outdoor Photographer


----------



## Space Face (Feb 17, 2021)

Wow, they cause some really interesting and beautiful effects.  Can't say it's something I've ever seen.


----------

